# When you fold/cross your arms, which arm is on top



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

Right handed, left arm folds on top.


----------



## TheOLDPrince (Jan 18, 2014)

right hand on top, i'm a lefty


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

right handed, left arm folds on top


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

*Left arm on top, I'm right handed*

I was thinking of making a similar thread but about which ear you use when on the telephone.


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

Left arm on top. I am right handed. Easiest test of my life. BOOM baby!


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

right arm is on top and i'm right handed.


----------



## Raies (Nov 3, 2016)

Left on top, rightie.


----------



## MCHB (Jan 1, 2013)

Left arm on top and I'm left handed. 

I tried doing it the other way and it just feels odd lol.


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

Uh.... whatever I feel like.... I am somewhat ambidextrous. I still appear right handed because I copy people well when confused and trying to learn and everyone else was right handed. When you learn to do something with only one side it appears that is the only side you can use. When a random behavior with no precedent is presented I often do better with my left. That leads to things that aren't copied or taught like crossing arms varying by little things like if one side is restricted in the position I'm sitting, if I'm standing with my body turned a certain direction, if it's defensive or aggressive.... Although I can't really say I ever cross my arms except sometimes more recently when sitting due to all the weight gain and breast increase reducing the natural positions I can put my arms into.


----------



## Fangirl96 (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm right handed and i have my right arm on top


----------



## HenDoggy (Jul 26, 2014)

I messed up I was going to put right arm on top, left handed.



komorikun said:


> *Left arm on top, I'm right handed*
> 
> I was thinking of making a similar thread but about which ear you use when on the telephone.


Left handed, left ear on phone.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

left on top feels slightly more comfortable. I don't really cross my arms.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Right over left, left handed.


----------



## slyfox (Nov 18, 2007)

Left on top, right handed


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

Right handed, left arm on top. I remember every once in awhile when I was a kid, I would purposely try to put my right arm on top whenever I find myself crossing my arms. It will take me a few tries to be able to do it. Like my brain keeps telling me.. "No! I want left arm on top!" 

I think it has to do with you brain wanting you dominant hand to be free and fingers can move, which is only possible with which ever arm is on top. The arm on the bottom, you hand will be tucked and squeezed into your opposite armpit.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm right handed, but there are some things I do with my left hand that I've had noted before. My left arm is on top though.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

Yeah, I notice I like to carry heavy bags with the left arm. Maybe I'm just protecting my precious right hand. I'm very right handed. Can barely even right my name with the left.


----------



## KILOBRAVO (Sep 17, 2011)

i voted first option. left arm over the top of right arm. I think i'm nearly ambidextrous though, but right over left feels bad.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Righty, left on top. 

It's actually surprisingly tough to fold them the opposite way, takes some brain power and I have to do it quite slowly


----------



## sebastian1 (Feb 7, 2013)

Righty, right on top

I'm pretty sure nobody has left and right arms that are both the exact same length and that may have something to do with this. Nothing on the human body is really symmetrical right?


----------

